# Gutter downspout loving dude



## Gutterberg (3 mo ago)

I am a lover of downspout gutters and I like to prevent rain from entering my house or any house. I would love if you guys share your opinions on the attached photos whether you think the gutter downspout installations are correct?

Don't you think this doesn't look good when a downspout gutter is installed in this "lazy" fashion by making it longer than the roof? Should they have created yet another curve in the downspout instead? Armed with your professional opinions I may ask the installer to correct it. This is how they install downspout rain gutters in Portugal (Azores).










This is how it looks like from the end. Pay attention to how they attached the gutter, bu drilling holes into the clay tiles instead of screwing the gutter into the wall. The downspout gutter is hanging on the ends of the clay tiles alone. I guess because the clay tiles protrude so much from the wall this is they easy way to install it without having to deal with large and complicated brackets. Pay also attention to how wide the gutter was made at the other end like a protruding lip. It may catch more water that way, but sure does look ÖÖgly, doesn't it?































































On the other end of the house, same style, protruding gutter downspout:


----------

